# Crontab soll Dateiname generieren



## Nils Beckmann (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Datei die ich per Crontab in einen Ordner /logs kopieren will und dann der Inhalt des Originals gelöscht wird.
Allerdings soll die kopierte Datei das Datum enthalten z.B. so: file_20-06-04.log.
Nur leider weis ich nicht wie man Crontab sagt das er den Dateinamen in das Datum ändern soll, ist das so überhaupt möglich?

Hier meine bisherige Datei:

```
# Datei um Miternacht nach /logs kopieren
 0    0     *     *     *  user  rm $HOME/ordner/file.log file_01-02-00.log
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke schon mal.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. Juni 2004)

Ich werde zwar aus deinem Crontab-Eintrag nicht wirklich schlau, aber so sollte es gehen:



> 0    0     *     *     *  user  rm $HOME/ordner/file.log file_`date +%d-%m-%y`.log



Meinst du nicht "mv" statt "rm"? mit dem "rm" Befehl wuerdest du naemlich die beiden Dateien die du als Parameter uebergibst loeschen und nicht die 1. verschieben.


----------



## Nils Beckmann (20. Juni 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Du hattest recht, ich meinte auch mv 
Ich habe nun folgendes drin:



> # kopiere ircd.log nach /logs
> 0       0       *       *       *       ircuser       mv $HOME/unreal3.2/ircd.log $HOME/unreal3.2/logs/ircd_`date +%d-%m-%y`.log



Leider kommt aber nur das:
/bin/sh: -c: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching ``'
/bin/sh: -c: line 2: syntax error: unexpected end of file


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. Juni 2004)

Hmm, man muss die Prozentzeichen escapen.



> 0 0 * * * ircuser mv $HOME/unreal3.2/ircd.log $HOME/unreal3.2/logs/ircd_`date +\%d-\%m-\%y`.log



So sollts gehen.


----------



## Nils Beckmann (25. Juni 2004)

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde...

Vielen Dank Helmut, nun geht alles bestens  
Nun aber noch eine kleine Frage zum Schluß. Wie ist das mit Einträgen die zur gleichen Zeit abgearbeitet werden sollen? Werden die von unten nach oben bearbeitet, oder gleichzeitig?


----------

